# Smokes after start.



## tomcat4530 (Sep 11, 2018)

I have 2011 4530 mahindra that smoke after start up. I lopes while doing then like a switch flipped it stops smoking and runs right.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

That could be no more than a slight timing problem. It probably as some version of a Bosch VE series pump, and depending on which version, there may be a simple test you can try to see if it makes a difference. Some photos of the pump might help identify the type.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

How many hours on it?
Have you had the injectors pattern tested, and pressure tested?
Sounds to me like a partial misfire till warmed up and then that cylinder fires off good.


----------



## DennisF (Jan 11, 2021)

Is the smoke white or black? Black is a fuel issue. White is a coolant issue.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

DennisF said:


> Is the smoke white or black? Black is a fuel issue. White is a coolant issue.


Not always, depends on if it's cold start smoke or running smoke while operating.
Cold engine can have considerable white/gray smoke till the combustion chambers are up to temp.


----------



## Kermit541 (3 mo ago)

It may be running smoke while operating or cold start smoke, but not always. Fuel is a problem with black. Coolant is the cause of white.


----------



## tomcat4530 (Sep 11, 2018)

Kermit541 said:


> It may be running smoke while operating or cold start smoke, but not always. Fuel is a problem with black. Coolant is the cause of white.


smells like unburnt diesel


----------



## DennisF (Jan 11, 2021)

That seems to point toward a defective glow plug on one cylinder. Immediately after starting, shut it down and check for heat at the exhaust manifold. A cold exhaust port will point you to the non-firing cylinder and then you can check it's glow plug. If you have an infrared thermometer (Harbor Freight) you can accurately test for heat without risking a burned finger.


----------

